# Dell Desktop 620 Power up



## pclaptop (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello all, I have a Dell Inspiron 620 that I would like to supercharge. 

hxxp://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/PfydFeaturedCategoryResults.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&c s=04&mfgpid=223685&chassisid=89034&svcTag=GGT8KQ1& Tab=Parts&stype=2

Inspiron 620
*Service Tag :*GGT8KQ1

I currently have an i3 CPU/8gb ram and looked at upgrading the CPU to and i5 or i7. Most advised me that either it couldn't be done or that the increase in performance would be negligible. They cited BIOS and Chipset issues as well as power consumption current(s) that would be a deterrent to using the existing MB.

So with a budget of around 600 bucks for a new MB/CPU, what can I do to set this 4 year old Dell on fire and increase all around performance?

thanks in advance,

pclaptop


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

A quick Google found this, which proves you can install a Sandy Bridge i5 Processor.
Dell Inspiron 620 Specs - CNET
I'm unsure if they would accept an i7 due to BIOS limitations.

According to this revue: Dell Inspiron 620s review - Review - PC Advisor
the graphics card is a half height card and the current fastest card of that size is the GTX 750Ti, which limits your upgrade options.
You would be better off building a new system in a new m-atx case that is not a small form factor case.


----------



## pclaptop (Feb 17, 2015)

thanks panther i was thinking a newer "Non-proprietary" case was in the wind. btw current graphics card is nVidia GeForce gtx 770 with (pretty sure is 2gbram) will check out links. alot of the results from googling i did said upgrading/swapping to the i5 cpu would show minimal improvement and questioned whether the BIOS would adapt to the i5!


----------



## pclaptop (Feb 17, 2015)

why my i3 aint getting it . . .


----------

